# kit IOS TubeSat



## ct5iul (19 Ago 2009 às 15:24)

O planeta Terra já entrou na era dos satélites pessoais com a introdução do kit inter-orbital TubeSat Personal Satellite (PS).
O novo kit IOS TubeSat PS é uma alternativa de baixo custo para os CubeSats. Tem três quartos de massa (0.75-kg) e o volume de um CubeSat, mas ainda oferece muito espaço para a maioria das experiências e funções.
E, o melhor de tudo, o preço do kit TubeSat inclui o preço do lançamento numa órbita baixa através de um veiculo lançador IOS NEPTUNE 30.
Os lançamentos são esperados para o inicio do quarto trimestre de 2010. O preço total do kit TubeSat incluindo o lançamento em orbita é de 8000 dólares (cerca de 5600 euros)!!!





Mais informações podem ser encontradas no site da Space Fellowship:
http://spacefellowship.com/2009/08/01/interorbital-syatems-tubesat-personal-satellite-kit

PDF 
http://interorbital.com/Downloads/TubeSat Sales Brochure Publish 1.0.pdf

INFORMAÇÃO AMATEUR RADIO BLOG
http://www.ei5ix.net/


----------

